# Girlies Watches



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Gentlemen -do we collect these for the movements and cases-watches not girls!-who got what?


----------



## jolie (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got a few girl watches. Am I allowed to play? :spruce_up:

Nothing super interesting though, just ones I like.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Temption Cora who went to my 2nd ex.

Tudor Oyster, 33mm diam, it is mine and I love it and wear it. Compared with 44mm jobbies out there this could be girlie size. :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

jolie said:


> I've got a few girl watches. Am I allowed to play? :spruce_up:


Please do. :yes:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jolie said:


> I've got a few girl watches. Am I allowed to play? :spruce_up:
> 
> Nothing super interesting though, just ones I like.


Definitely, but we want pictures (of the watch, not necessarily as posed by Mrs. Potz!). I'll try and nab my wife's watch for a picture some time soon.

-- Tim


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mines got a great collection, couple of Omegas, Accutron, divers .....

Ill try to get a pic...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Mines got a great collection, couple of Omegas, Accutron, divers .....
> 
> Ill try to get a pic...


well this seems to have set a rabbit away


----------



## jolie (Nov 28, 2008)

Think I got pictures of them scattered on my PC but not too good quality on most. (Taken with flash h: ) I'll look them up see if they're good enough to resize and upload.


----------



## jolie (Nov 28, 2008)

The one that got me here and interested in mechanical watches again:










35mm diameter

Actually I wanted a mechanical watch again and when I saw this I fell in love with it.

And this one is about 10 years old and has been my favourite for all those years. Got other watches in those ten years but this one was on my wrist most of the time. I recently got a new light brown strap because the dark blue didn't really fit, and hasn't been on there for very long:










27mm diameter

And yes I banged into a wall with it hence the scratches. :lol:

I'll try to get pics up for two or three others later.


----------



## jolie (Nov 28, 2008)

Taken with flah so the colours are all wrong.

The above one but with different strap and on the wrist:










And my first watch, mechanical wind up. It's never been serviced and only 3 minutes fast a day after, lets say, many years .










On the dial it reads:

Ancre

schockproof

17 jewel


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jolie said:


>


I like that one. Very nice.

Trace only has the one watch. It never has the correct time on it because, being an auto, it runs down when she's not wearing it (if it doesn't match her ensemble ) and when she puts it back on she never bothers to set it again. Doesn't seem to bother though. She's always late anyway.










To be honest a quartz would probably suit her better.


----------



## jolie (Nov 28, 2008)

Let me guess, it was a present from you? 

Is that a ladies Seiko 5? It looks better than the pictures I've seen so far.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jolie said:


> Let me guess, it was a present from you?


:yes: 



jolie said:


> Is that a ladies Seiko 5? It looks better than the pictures I've seen so far.


That's right. It is a very nice looking watch. Which is why she likes it so much. Shame it doesn't do what she wants it to do.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have few of them.

They have 2 interests for me, 1st one on a technical point of view, as the mvts are smaller it's a very good way to learn and the 2nd on is that they are much more cheaper than the "man" ones.

The main problem is to find the straps as it is verys specific straps.

Bertrand


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I have these two, my grandmothers old Cyma from the 30's and my aunts Movado from 1960.



















The Cyma is 14ct gold and has a Cyma ref. 344.a, 15 jewels baguette movement.










The Movado is 18ct and has a Movado 7732, 17 jewels movement.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Just realised how many watches the bag has - there are at least 3 variations on the first one one of which has a very early rolex movement.














































And there are a few others around somewhere but she appears to have hidden them


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have these which I`ve been trying to give away (without success) in the sales forum.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

This one is quite nice and even gets worn from time to time (though not by me):


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

jolie said:


> 27mm diameter
> 
> And yes I banged into a wall with it hence the scratches. :lol:
> 
> I'll try to get pics up for two or three others later.


Love it. Don't matter the value, have fun. I nicked far more expensive watches on the door knob, and surely I'm not the only one here, but who cares? Watches are meant to be worn; not to be tossed in a safe hoping one day you'll get 500% return on your investment.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

knirirr said:


> This one is quite nice and even gets worn from time to time (though not by me):


looks very interesting does that one


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have this rather nice ladies Accutron...came from JonW before he deserted the UK :tongue2:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I have this rather nice ladies Accutron...came from JonW before he deserted the UK :tongue2:


Is that battery really fitted that way around? I think every watch I've seen the back off previously has had the + side to the back.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I have this rather nice ladies Accutron...came from JonW before he deserted the UK :tongue2:
> ...


Yep, all Accutrons are like this....+ve side down and -ve side up.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Yep, all Accutrons are like this....+ve side down and -ve side up.


It just looks so wrong. Good to be pre-warned though, <note to self, always check polarity before replacing cells>


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

potz said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > jolie said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Big M has boxes full of watches but unfortunately the are mostly cheap crap or they 3 for 10 dollar ones, she's happy though and in the end that's all that counts 

She does on the odd occasion wear some of mine :lol:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I have this rather nice ladies Accutron...came from JonW before he deserted the UK :tongue2:


which movement is this?-looks different-because its smaller?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I have this rather nice ladies Accutron...came from JonW before he deserted the UK :tongue2:
> ...


sory-didnt get to bottom of pictures-2180 I see


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I have this rather nice ladies Accutron...came from JonW before he deserted the UK :tongue2:
> ...


Cal. 2303 and , yes, squeezing a tuning fork movement into a ladies watch does mean it doesn't resemble the more common 214x and 218x Calibres...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Apologies for the poor quality pics (my old camera).

This is what I've bought the 710 for Christmas. A long-winded trick has convinced her that I can't get it as it's not in stock, so she doesn't know she's getting it. So shhhhhh!

It's a Quartz Christopher Ward W7 Rapide.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

lewjamben said:


> Apologies for the poor quality pics (my old camera).
> 
> This is what I've bought the 710 for Christmas. A long-winded trick has convinced her that I can't get it as it's not in stock, so she doesn't know she's getting it. So shhhhhh!
> 
> It's a Quartz Christopher Ward W7 Rapide.


promise not to tell-interesting--very interesting


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

:lol: cool ,great pressie mate


----------



## jolie (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice present :thumbup:

Another one of mine. They are getting cheaper as we go on. :lol:










The pink one it's resting on was â‚¬10 I believe. And it's so complicated to set that I only wear it in wintertime. :lol: Don't want to bother with resetting the time twice a year.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > in_denial said:
> ...


Wow! What a pair! (Of watches, of course)


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

My contribution to this thread:










1928 Elgin Lady and Tiger


----------

